# Swordfish on Indoor Grill



## thickasabrick (Dec 31, 2009)

So I picked up some beautiful swordfish steaks today.  I want to make a recipe that I used to make in college a lot that basically involves a marinade in orange/lime juice with some mango salsa on the side.  In college I used to make this on the grill, and unfortunately I can't have a grill at my new apartment.

I do have a Sanyo electric indoor grill.  It's the 200 square inch model you can find on Amazon.

I'm looking for some tips on how to cook this swordfish with the grill.  I'm assuming I want the grill to be really hot - but how long should I plan on cooking it for?  Thanks for any tips


----------



## Hoot (Dec 31, 2009)

Fish steaks about 1 inch thick should not take more than 4 -5 minutes per side. You don't want them overcooked. Be sure to oil the grate so the fish won't stick.


----------

